# spanish mackel



## Big Fish On (Mar 26, 2008)

Will be arriving next week in the area, have the spanish been hitting yet???


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Caught a few at Pickens this week while sheepshead fishing. Kept one nice fish and released one that was a keeper. Threw my spoon to see if they would hit and no strikes- unusualwhen they arethere,and they seemed to be eating our sheepie baits just fine...


----------

